# Spaghetti Squash



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.yumsugar.com/How-Make-Spaghetti-Squash-19752012
Since I make meals with this veg is a lot easier to show this video, subjection; can also be made with your favor pasta sauce or eggs as a frittata only healthier.
Enjoy.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I love spaghetti squash. I make "pasta" dishes with it all the time. Just steam and substitute for noodles. Its also good with just butter salt pepper, butter brown sugar, or even plain steamed in my opinion. Mmmmm. Squash.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Brown sugar n cream sauce!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I love spaghetti squash. I make "pasta" dishes with it all the time. Just steam and substitute for noodles. Its also good with just butter salt pepper, butter brown sugar, or even plain steamed in my opinion. Mmmmm. Squash.


Uh huh. My mother tried that when I was a little shaver. Said it be the same thin. NOT!

Now don't get me wrong, like spaghetti squash, but as a vegi! I'll keep my pasta (what little I get cause a my diet).

But like anythin else, ifin ya like it thata way, eat it thata way!


----------



## Hoghunterdiva (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm growing spaghetti squash for the first time. I hope it is as good as what I hear. My first one is ready to pick. Folks in Central Texas don't eat or grow these. SO I'm excited to try something new. The popular yellow squash just doesn't do well with the heat.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Love it, easy peasy to grow, its great as a bed for Rare PorterHouse Steaks. Plain with nuthin on it, Little Salt and Pepper, or Butter and Salt.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

I am a big fan of this squash. I once grew it as a lark and found that we as a family really enjoyed it in place of spaghetti. But I did notice that those who commented all forgot to pour on the garlic with the pepper and butter and/or salt. The quality of the spaghetti sauce is what will determine how much you like it as a replacement for spaghetti noodles.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am with OldCootHillbilly 100% on this one, I like the squash but not as a pasta substitute. That was the only way I had tried it as a kid and it was my least favorite squash. The quality of the sauces and preparation was not an issue when I was younger, great chefs in the generation before me, I am just not a fan of it prepared that way.

I have a lot more appreciation for it these days, we cook it as a veggie and it keeps really well without special care.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I never got the "instead of pasta" thing...it is squash....but that being said I LOVE IT....I grow it and I eat it! A small pat of butter and roasted red pepper with a little garlic and oregano....YUM! In fact I have saved LOT of seeds, thinking this squash could be a HIT if SHTF (since so many ppl think it is pasta like)...ps, I also like brocklie, so go figure!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

went in search of a recipe to can or dehydrate and didn't find anything . i like this squash and would like to put some up.any body have any suggestions?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

timmie said:


> went in search of a recipe to can or dehydrate and didn't find anything . i like this squash and would like to put some up.any body have any suggestions?


Not what you wanted to hear but it is what I found.

https://ask.extension.org/questions/220226

We do not recommend canning spaghetti squash.. It needs to be like pumpkin or the solid orange flesh of other winter squash which is "stringless". It is pressure canned in 1 inch cubes and NOT pureed. 
I would call spaghetti squash "stringy", so it would not be safe to can. 
I have found the spaghetti squash stores very well. See the publication on Storing Pumpkins and Winter Squash at the following website:

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/lane/food-preservation/publications

Store the squash that has a stem and without damaged skin. 
Some people find that freezing the squash is acceptable, but others have not. I would freeze a small amount and see if it is acceptable.
If you have any other questions, you may call me at 541-967-3871 at the Linn County Extension Office.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I would just shred it and dehydrate it. I don't have a lot of spaghetti squash yet (our son is growing some), but I had a lot of zucchini, and I shred it, dry it and use it throughout the year to make chocolate zucchini bread and to put in soups/fritattas. Our son's girlfriend tried drying it in strips (to use instead of lasagna noodles) and she said it molded and she threw it out. I think the strips were too thick and not dried enough. I have one of those spiral cutter thingies, too, for squash and I don't see why they would not dehydrate that way. Anyone try that?


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

AmishHeart said:


> I would just shred it and dehydrate it. I don't have a lot of spaghetti squash yet (our son is growing some), but I had a lot of zucchini, and I shred it, dry it and use it throughout the year to make chocolate zucchini bread and to put in soups/fritattas. Our son's girlfriend tried drying it in strips (to use instead of lasagna noodles) and she said it molded and she threw it out. I think the strips were too thick and not dried enough. I have one of those spiral cutter thingies, too, for squash and I don't see why they would not dehydrate that way. Anyone try that?


i also have one of those spiral things and will try it and see. thanks


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

timmie said:


> went in search of a recipe to can or dehydrate and didn't find anything . i like this squash and would like to put some up.any body have any suggestions?


It stores pretty well uncut. I had it stacked on the floor in my dining room and we only had one get soft before I found someone who wanted it. I think it was there a couple of months. My family didn't like it but I think it's because they knew it was a veggie.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thats one squash I have not been able to grow.


----------

